# Open Authority Meeting – 8 September – central London



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

The next HFEA Open Authority meeting will be held in central London on the 8th September. 
Authority meetings are held to decide HFEA policy and practice and details of agenda will be published shortly on the public events section of the HFEA website at http://www.hfea.gov.uk/public-events.html 
In the build up to next year's public consultation on the HFEA's Donation Review, the Authority will be considering evidence and analysis on donor compensation, reimbursement and benefits in kind and the donor family limit.
If you would like to attend please email [email protected] with your name, the organisation, if any, you represent and your interest in fertility treatment and research using sperm, eggs and embryos.


----------

